# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  I saw a specific time in a dream.

## Nicro93

I have always been fascinated by lucid dreams, but have never had one. Today I took a thirty minute nap or so after school. In this dream I saw a specific time 9:45, in the windows bar at the bottom of my monitor. I thought this wasn't supposed to happen in dreams.

----------


## NrElAx

It can happen. This morning I had a false awakening. Looked at my phone and it was 9:21am. I rolled out of bed and started floating in my room and then woke up. It was the 9:25am. How crazy is that. Its like my mind new what time it was in the false awakening, well close enough.

----------


## dakotahnok

*You can see times in a dream but it wont always be right. Some people get up at the same time everyday. So they have this thing called an "internal clock" and sometimes your body can judge a time that is actually close to the real time. 

This happens a lot in false awekening's because your normally close to wakening up so your "internal clock" is more accurate.*

----------


## HarryUrashima

I thinks it's perfectly possible to see actual time in clocks and watches during any dream, lucid or not. It's so much possible that I actuallly saw a different time in my watch every second! I explain:

I had two false awakenings in sequence this Monday´s night. On the first, my brother was sitting in the edge of my bed when I "woke up". I checked my digital watch (yes, it was in my wrist when I "woke up") and started reading aloud the time. It changed every second, the hours and minutes displayed were changing along with the seconds. I read 09:50, 08:45, 2:37 and so on.

After reading aloud some ten different times, I said to my brother: "well, this is strange, I might be dreaming". He answered, without looking at me: "Sure you are". I said he was kidding and didn't mind it anymore. Missed lucidity by that much!

I have also read many different things in my dream, the vast majority didn't make any sense, but I could read each and every letter. But this is a subject to another topic...

----------


## Tipharot

I've had one step weirder. A couple of weeks ago I had a false awakening where I was woken up in my dream, and looked at my phone, it said: 13:39, then I had the dream and a bunch of others. Eventually I woke up for real, looked at my phone: 13:39

Weird haha.

----------


## Waterknight

Hmmmm I put my head down in class today and after a while I looked up at my watch. I didnt really look at the time I was just glancing at the watch. I put my head back down for a little while and then I suddenly realized HEY I DONT WEAR A WATCH. I must be dreaming. I picked my head up again and I was awake. I dont remember ever falling asleep either but I remember dreaming that I had a watch lol.

----------

